# Country Goes Global: "Nessun Dorma"



## MothershipRider

Url: http://www.unarts.org
Sound: http://www.airplaydirect.com/music/stephenmichaelapatow

Classical music is considered the root of all music genres. Our contemplation and respect helps us appreciate music's ability to touch and carry our soul. Every artist, has a direct connection with the grassroots level and the capacity to inspire hope, healing and progress.

Medical, Veterinary, Legal and Performing Arts encompass the true meaning of "ARTS INTEGRATION INTO EDUCATION" and mission of promoting the arts as a vehicle for solution oriented strategic planning and development, on the community level, in every United Nations member country.

In the spirit of collaboration, Humanitarian Resource Institute (http://humanitarian.net) developed the "Global Arts Integration Into Education Initiative," url:

http://www.unarts.org

Radio and television networks can access the Stephen Michael Apatow cover song "Nessun dorma" and soundtracks from the "Country Goes Global" album compilation through AirPlay Direct:

http://www.airplaydirect.com/music/stephenmichaelapatow


----------

